
Ask HN: I can't code while lying down - scandox
I can do some light refactoring, or a bit of devops. But I simply cannot write any thought-provoking code while lying on my back. Thing is: I really like lying down. Should I give up lying down or give up programming?
======
maxharris
I have the same problem!

------
db48x
Maybe you just need a better chair.

------
segmondy
Practice.

